# Yao is still the best



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He's had a rough start to the season. I still think he's the best guy in his draft class, but this team doesn't know how to use him. He's terrible at finishing near the basket but that will improve once he gets into a groove. If Gumby stays on as coach I think he will realize this team needs more athleticism and ball movement, and Yao will get alot of quick touches/passes. We'll see quick guards like Barrett cutting to the basket. Or maybe our PF's will start attacking the glass and give Yao some second chance opportunities. All this will hopefully cause some movement around Yao, and give him some room to work with. I don't care if he went 4-15 today (alot of it had to with the refs taking him out of the game... mentally and physically), I want him taking 15 shots every night. We don't win when he doesn't show up offensively. 

Just had to rant in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*82games.com*

Only assisted on 33% of his inside shots. :sigh: 

Boozer - 70%
Amare - 66%
Shaq - 57%


See what decent systems do for a player?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought he played decent last night, considering the crappy reffing he had to deal with.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 82games.com*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Only assisted on 33% of his inside shots. :sigh:
> 
> Boozer - 70%
> ...


I couldn't watch many Rockets games this season, but I tend to agree with you. Yao needs to have a system when he is a focal point in the offense.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> He's had a rough start to the season. I still think he's the best guy in his draft class, but this team doesn't know how to use him. He's terrible at finishing near the basket but that will improve once he gets into a groove. If Gumby stays on as coach I think he will realize this team needs more athleticism and ball movement, and Yao will get alot of quick touches/passes. We'll see quick guards like Barrett cutting to the basket. Or maybe our PF's will start attacking the glass and give Yao some second chance opportunities. All this will hopefully cause some movement around Yao, and give him some room to work with. I don't care if he went 4-15 today (alot of it had to with the refs taking him out of the game... mentally and physically), I want him taking 15 shots every night. We don't win when he doesn't show up offensively.
> 
> Just had to rant in the wee hours of the morning.




OMG that 6th foul call was horrible!! I thought surely JVG was going to get a technical.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think part of the reason to Yao's struggles this year is that he's been called for waaay too many fouls... if Yao can play without worrying about getting a charge or a shove against him, I think he'd be playing much better right now. The league really should consider the fact that

a) he' 7'6" and 320lbs, if ppl shove him and he falls that means he's being shoved pretty hard

b) he's 7'6" and 320lbs, so even if Yao touches something lightly they'll go flying

I think Yao should come out one game playing as aggressive as he can and make a statement. If he gets fouled out in 20mins, so be it, but let the league know that he's not gonna back down...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I think part of the reason to Yao's struggles this year is that he's been called for waaay too many fouls... if Yao can play without worrying about getting a charge or a shove against him, I think he'd be playing much better right now. The league really should consider the fact that
> 
> a) he' 7'6" and 320lbs, if ppl shove him and he falls that means he's being shoved pretty hard
> ...


Shaq has had problems with officials his whole career, but he's found a way to overcome it. He needs to keep throwing his weight around in the post, that's the only way the league will adjust specifically to him like they have done to Shaq.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Yao really needs an entire summer to work on his body and on his game... without having the duty of playing in his national team... He still struggles to get deep position in the paint and is still soft... He has not become better than last year.. I'm a bit disappointed,but still confident he will shine...I repeat that the summer is the key.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He has really stepped it up lately... especially on the boards. 11.5 rpg in the last 4 games.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Yao has to learn to play away from home, it's his third season now, if not now then when? His stats away and at home are totally in different polarities, maybe that's where Mcgrady comes in. Maybe he could model his offence to be the killer fadeaway and hook shot, instead of muscling which has caused him to be slightly off on his free throws. At least, thats my opinion, up till the Spurs game his free throws have been atrocious given his capabilities. It's not like he's Shaq or something, he CAN shoot!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Boo ya! Positioning is much easier when you aren't doubled, and with Howard/Taylor hitting their shots... it was a good day for Yao deep in the post.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

He was unstoppable against the raptors, he also ran the floor well gettin sum easy baskets


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Cato was more important than most will ever know. He took so much pressure off of Yao it allowed him to concentrate on his offense.

Yao, will get better...its up to him how much. It depends on how nasty he wants to get. He can't rely on others to do so.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah too bad the rockets wont even be in the playoffs...


----------



## asan (Jan 7, 2005)

Yao is definitely the best.

Yao has to play for his national team each summer. He never get a break. The national team has some unneccessary games, like those expibition games he played in China last summer before Olympics. It's good to have summer to improve himself, but more importantly, he needs some time to rest.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> yeah too bad the rockets wont even be in the playoffs...



:laugh: @ the rockets not making the playoffs.


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

Yao is one of the best players,but Taylor can't support him.In China ,mang fans say 'Yao should go to the Spurs .They will win the champion!'Who can help Yao in Rocket?Howard, Taylor or Tmac?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> yeah too bad the rockets wont even be in the playoffs...


I hope not. Then we can get Taft, or at least an elite PG.


----------

